# Katy Perry – Parfüm-Katze aus dem Sack gelassen



## Mandalorianer (30 Okt. 2010)

*Katy Perry – Parfüm-Katze aus dem Sack gelassen*




​
Wenn Paradiesvogel Katy Perry ein Parfüm herausbringt, dann muss natürlich auch der Flakon einen besonderen Look haben. Die Flasche von „Purr“ sieht aus wie eine Katze, wie ein Foto nun zeigt. Auf dem vor wenigen Tagen erschienenen Kampagnenmotiv posiert Katy in einem lila Leo-Catsuit aus Latex als heiße Mieze.

Katy gab zu, dass Gwen Stefanis „Harajuku Lovers“-Projekt beispielgebend war. Unter dem Label hatte Gwen in der Vergangenheit ebenfalls Parfüms in originellen Flakons herausgebracht.

*Wo ist das Shooting :WOW:
Gruss Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2010)

ich find sie geil :thx:


----------



## rehau2000 (30 Nov. 2012)

Miau! ggggg geil!


----------

